# Grizzly Powerfeed for G0704 - too slow



## camcl3 (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a G0704 with the grizzly powerfeed (T23010).  Does anyone know if there is a way to modify it to make it faster or an alternative powerfeed that is faster? Mine is really slow which limits what I need it for.  Thanks!


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 2, 2021)

You could probably feed it a higher voltage (it's a dc motor I think) from an external source but that's a bit more than just a mod I guess.
Plus it might shorten the life of the motor somewhat.   Doesn't that model have a speed control?
-Mark


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 2, 2021)

I don't have an answer for you but I'm curious to know what you consider slow. mine is ~1/2" per second on high setting and I find it decent speed for a small power feed.


----------



## camcl3 (Oct 2, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> You could probably feed it a higher voltage (it's a dc motor I think) from an external source but that's a bit more than just a mod I guess.
> Plus it might shorten the life of the motor somewhat.   Doesn't that model have a speed control?
> -Mark


It does have a speed control but the highest speed is not very fast


----------



## camcl3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ken from ontario said:


> I don't have an answer for you but I'm curious to know what you consider slow. mine is ~1/2" per second on high setting and I find it decent speed for a small power feed.


Just compared to a bridgeport it is much slower.  Just slow for what I need it for.  Glad it works for you.


----------



## camcl3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ken from ontario said:


> I don't have an answer for you but I'm curious to know what you consider slow. mine is ~1/2" per second on high setting and I find it decent speed for a small power feed.


Any chance you have a video of yours at the highest speed?  Just wonder if mine is slower than most. Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 2, 2021)

OK.  even if you were to bypass the speed control you might only gain another 10%, so nothing you can do easily to get a large increase I think.
Why not build your own?  That would be a fun project
One of the older Makita 9.6 volt drills would be a great starting point- they had a selectable High/Low gearbox
and lots of torque


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 2, 2021)

camcl3 said:


> Any chance you have a video of yours at the highest speed?  Just wonder if mine is slower than most. Thanks


I don't have a video.


----------



## camcl3 (Oct 4, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> OK.  even if you were to bypass the speed control you might only gain another 10%, so nothing you can do easily to get a large increase I think.
> Why not build your own?  That would be a fun project
> One of the older Makita 9.6 volt drills would be a great starting point- they had a selectable High/Low gearbox
> and lots of torque


good idea - thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 4, 2021)

You can get used Makita drills cheap these days since they used NiCd battery packs and nobody wants them anymore
The model I'm thinking of is/was called 6012HD and they have another nice feature- an adjustable slip clutch which would be great for
power feed use
Just add a power supply and a controller like this or similar:


			Amazon.com


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 17, 2021)

If you do build a power feed, I could use the circuit board mine has a mind of it's own


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 17, 2021)

camcl3 said:


> Just compared to a bridgeport it is much slower.  Just slow for what I need it for.  Glad it works for you.


a 1/2 " per second is quite fast.
is that too slow for you?


----------

